# Ouessant sheep



## teddy (Mar 27, 2005)

This is my first time writing into this site. I live in Canada and breed Babydoll sheep, my friend in Britain breeds Babydoll sheep and 'Ouessant' sheep. My question is does anyone know if there are any 'Ouessant' sheep in the US or Canada? I have not found any and will continue to research the possibility of importing from a different country. The problem being with the past foot and mouth outbreak's in Europe...importing livestock has come to a halt. Canada has very strict importation regulations and its is actualy tuffer to get frozen semen into canada than to the US. Any suggestions?


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I did a little checking around, and I honestly do not think that breed is in North America.

If you were interested in getting Semen in, might want to send Queries out to other folks you think might be interested in re starting that breed in the USA. Working with a group of folks, you might be able to get them into Canada some point in the future. But it would take a lot of money and a lot of work.

I know of someone that is the first in the USA to bring Gotland sheep (love spinning their fleece) Semen here, to re create the breed.
So it is do-able.

Good luck.


----------



## teddy (Mar 27, 2005)

Yes I'd have to agree that these little guys would be very expensive to get started here in Canada! I'm sure that I could generate enough interest from people to group together and share the costs. Most likely my guess would be at best we would get frozen semen. I think that shetland sheep are probably the best donors as the two breeds are very similar in characteristics. But my research has only just begun so I will see if I can get somewhere other than getting semen!

A challenge is always fun!


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

I want some too! If you ever get them, we could use a couple for the lawn. It would also be a hoot to start an "eco-mowing" service.

When you're breeding them, would breeding for them to throw twins be a good idea? Apparently they typically throw singles which isn't a very good way to get herd expansion going on. Also wool quality, we want nice wool to spin.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Really, really, _really_ old thread alert.


----------



## goto10 (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes really old thread here but if anyone is still interested, these people are or were breeding them in the US: http://www.bretonmeadowfarm.com/

I also definitely saw one represented at the Sheep and Wool Festival in Maryland a few years ago. 

Soay are much easier to come by and sort of similar in appearance and stature.


----------

